# Harry!



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

Here is Harry just being silly.
























































You can see all the fur he has


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Aw Harry is a cutie pie. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

foggy said:


> Aw Harry is a cutie pie. Thanks for sharing!


You welcome I am glad you like them.


----------



## TripleAChihuahuas (Apr 8, 2010)

being silly is so much fun what an adorable boy


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Oh Harry!! I adore that "hiding my face" shot!!! You are such a precious little guy.


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

Fanks ebrebody.I wuvs to be funny.thats my wife.

Harry


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

handsome little boy you are harry


----------



## mad dog woman (Oct 29, 2006)

Aww just look at that toungue [spelling?] x


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

I love the first pic, he looks so cheeky x


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Aww bless hes gorgeous! Would you like a Kiki to match? lol


----------



## Bellatrix (Apr 23, 2010)

aww i love his adorable pokey out tongue, so cute *hi harry*


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Oh my...Harry is so....HAIRY!! I can't get over how much his fur has grown in - amazing! Love the pictures. He looks fantastic!


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

I love all the pics! We love you Harry! Such a lovely lovely boy.


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

huskyluv said:


> I love all the pics! We love you Harry! Such a lovely lovely boy.


Thanks He is so sweet.


MChis said:


> Oh my...Harry is so....HAIRY!! I can't get over how much his fur has grown in - amazing! Love the pictures. He looks fantastic!


Yes he is very Hairy now.I love it.We don't now why he is growing it.


OurCheekyChihuahuas said:


> Aww bless hes gorgeous! Would you like a Kiki to match? lol


Yes we will take KiKi to match lol.I love KiKi.


----------

